# anxiety medication for the Ibs?



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi guysI really don't know what to do more with the anxiety symptoms I'm getting due IBS, the only reason why I didn't take any of the anxiety pills Ciprlex or Nortylin is because that I'm afraid of the symptoms I might get, where I need to take the bus or to go somewhere I just won't be able to do that my stomach will act up and than it will affect on my brain I wanted to know if you take any of the pills I mentioned about did it help?


----------

